# Crufts 2009



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

"CRUFTS 2009 GOES ON WITHOUT THE BBCExcerpts from The Kennel Club Press Release 12-Dec-08Today (12 Dec. 2008) the Kennel Club confirmed that it and the BBC will be unable to continue working together in 2009 for the broadcast of the world’s greatest celebration of dogs, Crufts, which in previous years has attracted over 14 million viewers in the UK and additional audiences worldwide. This position was reached after the Kennel Club regrettably had to refuse to comply with the unreasonable demands insisted on by the BBC, to exclude certain breeds of dog from the group competition at the show. (Editors note: It is understood that excluded breeds would have been: Bloodhound, Basset Hound, Clumber Spaniel, St. Bernard, Chinese Shar-Pei, Chow Chow, Neapolitan Mastiff, Pekingese, Bulldog, Mastiff, German Shepherd Dog, Dogue de Bordeaux, Cavalier and Rhodesian Ridgeback.) These demands took no account of the measures the Kennel Club has in place to improve the health of pedigree dogs, or of the fact that judges will be trained to help ensure that all dogs being awarded prizes at Crufts will be healthy representatives of their breed.More than ever, Crufts 2009 will set the standard for all future Kennel Club licensed dog shows and the Kennel Club will be running a comprehensive education programme for judges to ensure that only the healthiest dogs are rewarded in the show ring at Crufts 2009 and beyond.Ronnie Irving, Kennel Club Chairman, said: “I am very sorry that BBC audiences around the world will not be able to join us in celebrating all dogs in 2009 and to see the remarkable diversity of dogs and activities on show at Crufts; ranging from the show classes to agility displays, the Friends for Life competition and the unsung heroes who take part in breed rescue.“However, we have been forced to reject the insupportable conditions imposed by the BBC, who have told us they will only televise the show in 2009 if certain breeds are excluded from participating. We are unable to agree to these demands, as it would compromise both contractual obligations and our general responsibility to dog exhibitors and our audience and we believe it would be inappropriate and counterproductive to exclude any recognised breed from Crufts.“We are obviously disappointed and confused with this outcome as we hoped the broadcast would have supported our focus on health and welfare issues, given advice about caring for and training dogs and showcased the charitable work that we support. This TV exposure would have benefited all dogs and given viewers a well-rounded picture of what the new Crufts in 2009 is all about.”…. Earlier this month, the Kennel Club completed its review for each of the 209 pedigree dog breeds in the UK and announced revised standards that will have far-reaching benefits for the health and welfare of dogs. These new breed standards and health plans will benefit from the extensive research that has been funded by the Kennel Club in conjunction with renowned veterinary research centres over a number of years. The overall aim is that all pedigree dogs should be fit for function and that breeders and judges should not reward dogs with obvious conditions or exaggerations, which would be detrimental in any way to their health.Ronnie Irving added, “Crufts is the world’s best platform to talk to dog owners about how we can work together to ensure their dogs’ health and well being and veterinary and scientific experts will be on hand to explain how research has developed over the last 10 years which can help us to resolve genetic issues generally.“Dogs and their owners world wide, look forward to Crufts every year and I can promise all dog lovers, anywhere in the world, that the show will go on. I ask all those that care about dogs and animal welfare to support us and to flock to the show to make it the biggest and best ever. “Crufts 2009 in particular, will focus on thanking the unsung heroes of the dog world, such as breed rescue volunteers who work tirelessly to ensure that unwanted and abandoned dogs find a good home.”Editors comment on BBC action in regard to Crufts: When government controls the airways this is the kind of action we can expect. We in the US had better pay attention to FCC actions in regard to what can be broadcast or we may lose coverage of Westminster, the National Dog Show and the AKC Classic.As a reader wrote to English Dog World: “Since when is it the responsibility of the BBC, a public service broadcaster, funded by licence money, to decide which breeds should be shown at Crufts, the largest and best dog show in the world? Do they use the same criteria when transmitting the Grand National and other steeple chases. When have they ever said these events are cruel? Does it now censor all its programmes and decide which we are allowed to view? Does it ban football clubs whose players have committed fouls? I don't think so! Crufts is a national event in line with The Derby, Grand National and other institutions and should be shown without prejudice by the BBC. It is a great sadness to me that these ignorant do-gooders can ruin the pleasure of millions.” "


PETA is already pressuring USA Network not to broadcast The Westminster Kennel Club Show in February. It is outrageous. I have written to USA, asking that they not be intimidated by ill-informed domestic terrorists, and continue to broadcast the show. The dogs exhibited are the best of the best, carefully bred by committed and conscientious breeders, and as well loved and well cared for as any dogs can be. Additonally, the show promotes responsible pet ownership, training, and health care for ALL dogs, including mixed breeds.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what ever happened to freedom of the press?


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> what ever happened to freedom of the press?


 

Do you watch cable news? Its so slanted to one side or the other its sad. Sadly we as americans dont get the whole truth via most mass media. The world is awash in politics that tries to not updet those that weild the mightiest sticks.


_*-Brandon*_


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

How dare the BBC try to force a world-class much loved dog show such as Crufts to ban certain breeds... how can they presume they have the power to do this? I know that the Kennel Club didn't come across particuarly well in the programme recently aired about the problems in pedigree dogs, and they should have done better there. 

I say good riddance to the BBC, maybe one of the other channels over here will be interested in broadcasting. They never ever showed any footage of the Golden Retrievers anyway! Quite a few of the UK Forum members are meeting up at Crufts, so we'll be sure to post lots of pics to you all.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

PG thanks for the post. It's not a dog show without all the breeds. That just ticks me off! And as far as Peta goes, if I put into word my thoughts are about them, I think I would be in the doghouse!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Packleader said:


> PG thanks for the post. It's not a dog show without all the breeds. That just ticks me off! And as far as Peta goes, if I put into word my thoughts are about them, I think I would be in the doghouse!


Well meaning *pet owners, *for the most part, have no idea that PETA and H$US (Humane Society of the United States) are something other than kind, compassionate organizations who care about animals. *I highlighted "pet owners" because of the importance of using that term as opposed to pet guardians, or pet parents - all verbage that the extreme animal rights organizations such as PETA and H$U$ are forcing on us as a means to justify/legitimize their agendas. 
Animal RIGHTS organizations want a complete end to ALL animal ownership, and all animal industry, as opposed to Animal WELFARE organizations, who want to assure humane treatment of all animals.



*Animal RIGHTS*:
*To end all human "exploitation" of animals -*
_*this includes, but is not limited to, raising *_
_*and slaughtering of livestock for human or*_
_*animal consumption, eating meat, hunting, *_
_*using animals for any medical or veterinary *_
_*research, zoos (regardless of how well*_
_*managed), circuses, rodeos, horseshows, *_
_*dogshows, animals performing in TV *_
_*commercials, shows or movies (regardless *_
_*of how well treated any of the above are), *_
_*guide-dogs for the blind, police dogs, search*_
_*& rescue dogs, and the practice of owning pets.*_
(ie PETA, H$U$)

*Animal WELFARE:*
*To prevent suffering and cruelty to animals. And to *
_*provide care and good homes for pets in need. This *_
_*often includes, but is not limited to, the funding and *_
_*running of animal shelters (to provide a sanctuary for *_
_*abandoned, abused, homeless, or unwanted pets, and*_
_*to place them in good homes where possible, provide *_
_*painless euthanasia for those that cannot be adopted, *_
_*and to educate the public about the need for*_
_*spaying/neutering their pets to prevent more surplus *_
_*animals ending up in shelters), enforcement of *_
_*anti-cruelty statutes (where their authority permits),*_
_*initiating, lobbying for, and monitoring enforcement *_
_*of legislation to ensure more humane standards of *_
_*care for livestock, laboratory animals, performing*_
_*animals, and pets.*_
(ie ASPCA, local Humane Societies)


Here are some good links:

http://www.birdmag.com/guardian.htm

http://purebredcatbreedrescue.org/ownervsguardian.htm

http://www.highlonesomeranch.com/In_defense_of_dog_breeders.htm

http://endangeredowner.blogspot.com/

http://www.adoa.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19&Itemid=31

http://www.bordercolliesociety.com/leadership/delegate/2007-03_Language.pdf


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great posts, PG! I also wrote USA in favor of Westminster and all the education that is done during and around the show.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

honestly, no, I don't. I find it too disgusting.



Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Do you watch cable news? Its so slanted to one side or the other its sad. Sadly we as americans dont get the whole truth via most mass media. The world is awash in politics that tries to not updet those that weild the mightiest sticks.
> 
> 
> _*-Brandon*_


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Speaks for itself....

This is a statement made by Ingrid Newkirk, the President of PETA: “I don’t use the
word 'pet.' I think it’s speciesist language. I prefer 'companion animal.' For one thing,
we would no longer allow breeding. People could not create different breeds. There
would be no pet shops. If people had companion animals in their homes, those animals
would have to be refugees from the animal shelters and the streets. You would have a
protective relationship with them just as you would with an orphaned child. But as the
surplus of cats and dogs (artificially engineered by centuries of forced breeding)
declined, eventually companion animals would be phased out, and we would return to
a more symbiotic relationship – enjoyment at a distance.” — The Harper's Forum Book,
Jack Hitt, ed., 1989, p.223.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Speaks for itself....
> 
> This is a statement made by Ingrid Newkirk, the President of PETA: “I don’t use the
> word 'pet.' I think it’s speciesist language. I prefer 'companion animal.' For one thing,
> ...


 
And this is why it is important, if you wish to maintain your right to own a dog, or cat, or any other animal, that we not refer to them as our "furkids", or "children", etc. I _know _why people do it. _I _do it, as well, but never in public. Truly, the majority of the general pet owning public has no idea the scope of this - dog clubs and breeders are much more aware of the implications of Mandatory Spay/Neuter and Breed Specific Legislations because we are considered at the top of the food chain, as it were. We have to be aware. But, it ultimately affects anyone who loves having a dog or cat, or other pet. Likewise people who work in any aspect of animal industry, or those who depend on animals for their very independence, ie those using guide and assistance dogs. I admit that it took a while for me to see the severity of the situation, but over the past few years, having watched many colleagues have to go to the mat to fight for their right to keep, breed, raise, and exhibit dogs, I've become much more active.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Here are more quotes from the animal rights front

"Pet ownership is an absolutely abysmal situation brought about
by human manipulation." -- Ingrid Newkirk, national director,
People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PeTA), Just Like Us?
Toward a Nation of Animal Rights" (symposium), Harper's, August
1988, p. 50.

"Liberating our language by eliminating the word 'pet' is the
first step... In an ideal society where all exploitation and
oppression has been eliminated, it will be NJARA's policy to
oppose the keeping of animals as 'pets.'" --New Jersey Animal
Rights Alliance, "Should Dogs Be Kept As Pets? NO!" Good Dog!
February 1991, p. 20.

"Let us allow the dog to disappear from our brick and concrete
jungles--from our firesides, from the leather nooses and chains
by which we enslave it." --John Bryant, Fettered Kingdoms: An
Examination of A Changing Ethic (Washington, DC: People for the
Ethical Treatment of Animals (PeTA), 1982), p. 15.

"The cat, like the dog, must disappear... We should cut the
domestic cat free from our dominance by neutering, neutering, and
more neutering, until our pathetic version of the cat ceases to
exist." --John Bryant, Fettered Kingdoms: An Examination of A
Changing Ethic (Washington, DC: People for the Ethical Treatment
of Animals (PeTA), 1982), p. 15.

"As John Bryant has written in his book Fettered Kingdoms, they
[pets] are like slaves, even if well-kept slaves." --PeTA's
Statement on Companion Animals.

"In a perfect world, all other than human animals would be free
of human interference, and dogs and cats would be part of the
ecological scheme." --PeTA's Statement on Companion Animals.

"[A]s the surplus of cats and dogs {artificially engineered by
centuries of forced breeding) declined, eventually companion
animals would be phased out, and we would return to a more
symbiotic relationship--enjoyment at a distance." --Ingrid
Newkirk, "Just Like Us? Toward a Notion of Animal Rights"
(symposium), Harper's, August 1988, p. 50.

"The bottom line is that people don't have the right to
manipulate or to breed dogs and cats ... If people want toys,
they should buy inanimate objects. If they want companionship,
they should seek it with their own kind," -- Ingrid Newkirk,
national director, People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals
(PeTA), Animals,< May/June 1993.

"You don't have to own squirrels and starlings to get enjoyment
>from them ... One day, we would like an end to pet shops and the
breeding of animals. [Dogs] would pursue their natural lives in
the wild .. they would have full lives, not wasting at home for
someone to come home in the evening and pet them and then sit
there and watch TV," -- Ingrid Newkirk, national director, People
for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PeTA), Chicago Daily
Herald, March 1, 1990.

"[Animal] Fancies provide an escape from the real world, a sense
of purpose in a lot of purposeless lives, a chance to play God by
breeding animals, and a chance to play celebrity by showing
them." (The Animals' Agenda, Dec. 1991, Phil Maggitti).

"Human care (of animals) is simply sentimental, sympathetic
patronage." (Dr. Michael W. Fox, HSUS, in 1988 Newsweek
interview).

"We are not especially 'interested in' animals. Neither of us had
ever been inordinately fond of dogs, cats, or horses in the way
that many people are. We didn't 'love' animals." --Peter Singer,
Animal Liberation: A New Ethic for Our Treatment of Animals, 2nd
ed. (New York Review of Books, 1990), Preface, p. ii.

"The theory of animal rights simply is not consistent with the
theory of animal welfare... Animal rights means dramatic social
changes for humans and non-humans alike; if our bourgeois values
prevent us from accepting those changes, then we have no right to
call ourselves advocates of animal rights." --Gary Francione,
The Animals' Voice, Vol. 4, No. 2 (undated), pp. 54-55.

"Not only are the philosophies of animal rights and animal
welfare separated by irreconcilable differences... the enactment
of animal welfare measures actually impedes the achievement of
animal rights... Welfare reforms, by their very nature, can only
serve to retard the pace at which animal rights goals are
achieved." --Gary Francione and Tom Regan, "A Movement's Means
Create Its Ends," The Animals' Agenda, January/February 1992,
pp. 40-42

Torturing a human being is almost always wrong, but it is not
absolutely wrong." --Peter Singer, as quoted in Josephine
Donovan, "Animal Rights and Feminist Theory," Signs: Journal of
Women in Culture and Society, Winter 1990, p. 357.

"Animal liberationists do not separate out the human animal, so there is
no rational basis for saying that a human being has special rights. A rat
is a pig is a dog is a boy. They are all mammals."
--Ingrid Newkirk, national director, People for the Ethical
Treatment of Animals (PeTA), as quoted in Vogue, September 1989.


Even if animal research resulted in a cure for AIDS, we'd be against it. -- Ingrid Newkirk, President, PETA (Vogue, September, 1989). 

To those people who say, `My father is alive because of animal experimentation,' I say `Yeah, well, good for you. This dog died so your father could live.' Sorry, but I am just not behind that kind of trade off. -- Bill Maher, PETA celebrity spokesman. 

On the consequences of stopping animal research: "Don't get the diseases in the first place, schmo." -- PETA's David Mathews (USA Today, July 27, 1994). 

An animal experiment cannot be justifiable unless the experiment is so important that the use of a brain-damaged human would be justifiable. -- Peter Singer, godfather of the animal rights movement, Animal Liberation: A New Ethic for Our Treatment of Animals, 2nd. edition, 1990. 


The life of an ant and the life of my child should be accorded equal respect. -- Michael W. Fox, Vice President, The Humane Society (The Associated Press, Jan. 15, 1989). 

We are not superior. There are no clear distinctions between us and animals. -- Michael W. Fox, Vice President, The Humane Society (Washingtonian Magazine, February 1990). 

Six million Jews died in concentration camps, but six billion broiler chickens will die this year in slaughter houses. -- Ingrid Newkirk, PETA's President, The Washington Post, November 13, 1983. 

If Vice President Al Gore advocated killing rabbits to see if women are pregnant and called it a step forward for science, we'd all think he'd gone 'round the bend. We don't need to do that sort of thing anymore, we'd say. We have better, kinder ways. -- Ingrid Newkirk, PETA's President (in The Washington Times August 29, 1999). 

We feel that animals have the same rights as a retarded human child -- Alex Pacheco, Director, PETA, (New York Times, January 14, 1989).

Surely there will be some nonhuman animals whose lives, by any standards, are more valuable than the lives of some humans. -- Peter Singer, godfather of the animal rights movement, Animal Liberation: A New Ethic for Our Treatment of Animals, 2nd edition, 1990.

There are some circumstances, for example, where the newborn baby is severely disabled and where the parents think that it's better that child should not live, when killing the newborn baby is not at all wrong ... not like killing the chimpanzee would be. Maybe it's not wrong at all. -- Peter Singer, godfather of the animal rights movement. 

Your dog can show you when he or she wants to go for a walk and equally for nonviolent sexual contact, your dog or whatever else it is can show you whether he or she wants to engage in a certain kind of contact -- Peter Singer, godfather of the animal rights movement. 

We need a drastic decrease in human population if we ever hope to create a just and equitable world for animals -- Freeman Wickland, Animal Liberation League, and editor of "No Compromise" in "No Compromise", September 1996.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Holey Moley...



Pointgold said:


> Even if animal research resulted in a cure for AIDS, we'd be against it. -- Ingrid Newkirk, President, PETA (Vogue, September, 1989). :eyecrazy:
> 
> On the consequences of stopping animal research: "Don't get the diseases in the first place, schmo." -- PETA's David Mathews (USA Today, July 27, 1994).:crazy:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

moverking said:


> Holey Moley...
> Now this one I kinda like::wiggle:
> 
> We need a drastic decrease in human population if we ever hope to create a just and equitable world for animals -- Freeman Wickland, Animal Liberation League, and editor of "No Compromise" in "No Compromise", September 1996.


Really? Because in "a just and equitable world for animals", you will not be able to own a dog.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

scary stuff...I had tears in my eyes reading through all that. I am absoluely consumed with love for my animals and try and give them a really good life, giving them as much freedom to run in nature and interact with their own kind as I possibly can. That is very important to me. It is scary to read how some people view this amazing relationship I have with my (very happy) dogs...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Really? Because in "a just and equitable world for animals", you will not be able to own a dog.


No, no, no....not *their* definition of a 'just and equitable world for animals'....*MY* definition is far different. I meant the reduction of humans = a better natural world for us all. 
BTW, how do they feel about animals eating other animals to survive....do they **** them, too? Or are the humans the only villains?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

moverking said:


> No, no, no....not *their* definition of a 'just and equitable world for animals'....*MY* definition is far different. I meant the reduction of humans = a better natural world for us all.
> BTW, how do they feel about animals eating other animals to survive....do they **** them, too? Or are the humans the only villains?


Maribeth...c'mon. You can't ask a rational question. That's not allowed. :doh:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*This is big news on an Aussie forum I belong to. PETA is disliked down there as much as it is here.*
*I wonder of any of the PETA foks wear anything wool, anything leather, eat eggs, or cook with eggs, drink milk, I can see maybe not eating meat, but I see no way to totally avoid using a single theng that did not involve the death or the "inpriosnment" of animals. And that bit about the ant and child hving equal rights--if they eat produce, chances are it was sprayed to kill insects so critters died so they could have food. *

*I grw up hunting and fihing, still fish and use live bait. But this isfor food we eat. I am 100% against killing needlessly, against trophy hunting (that makes my stomach turn), and I am not crazy about the ways some poor chickens are held in milk crate size cages thenri entire lives, and about treatment of some other animals. BUT Peta pushes everything over the edge. They are fanais.*


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The mandatory spay/neuter legislation just passed in Riverside County, CA.
Sitting here just shaking my head.


----------

